# Primary Bug out Bag



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Food*: Emergency food bars, granola bars, hard candies, jelly candies, dried fruit, dehydrated fruit, GORP

*Drink*: TetraPak water, foil-pack water, camelback water, water-filter bottle, survival straw, powder gatorade










*First Aid:* Bandaids, aspirin, Reactin, gauze, ointments, bug-spray, tweezers, needle, thread, nail-clippers,

*Tools*: Hatchet, knives, saw, binoculars, matches, magnesium strip, high-carbon-steel knife, lighter, fire-sticks, bon-bons

*Maps and Travel Information*: Local maps, compass, GPS, solar-panel

*Clothing*: Socks, shirts, shorts, hat, gloves

*Communication*: Pen, pencil, paper, FRS, whistle, compass, solar / crank AM/FM radio

*Lighting*: Oil candle, LED lights, glow-stix

*Shelter*: Tube-tent, duct-tape, rope, solar-blankets, sleeping bag










This is my primary BOB that resides at my front-door ready to go. This is designed to keep me alive if I have to run away from home due to flood, fire or other environmental concern. It is built in a Bass Pro Shops RedHead*Hybrid*Illuminator series backpack (retail price approx. $120).* The backpack includes a rifle harness, pocket for a camel-back hydration*pack, pockets for scopes and tripods / bipods, built-in LED lighting, built-in glasses-cleaner, ability to separate top from bottom of the pack and carry one or the other. Item number on Bass Pro\'s website is: 38-870-130-65* - listed as being a clearance-item as of December 2011










Also have in the pack cash and coins, emergency contact information (contacts in all provinces) and other unmentionable items and not everything listed above is pictured.


----------

